# ICD-9 translation of Injury Codes to ICD-10



## basil22 (May 30, 2013)

Has anyone devised a translation of the codes E800.00 - 929.9 from I9 to I10?  What could be used instead of 'codes' that will catch these for claim submitting purposes?  (i.e. you might need an injury date to appear on a claim form for these DXS)


----------



## mitchellde (May 30, 2013)

The ICD-10 Codes for cause of injury are V W X Y codes all chapter 20.  You no longer will need an extrnal cause code for poisonings and adverse effects.  but you will need a 7th character for all external cause codes and they will have to be carried forward for each encounter related to the injury.  For a complete translation you need an ICD-10 CM book.


----------

